# November Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Le Master has picked the theme for this month's contest....Goldens Wearing Clothes!*

Post a picture of your golden dressed up, this could be for the holidays, for the weather or just for fun. 

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post
or have already won this year.We love to see everyone's pic of their dressed up golden.
*Entries will be accepted until Friday, November 23rd.* Please, one entry per membership.

Here's a pic of Barley in a flannel shirt!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This is a great theme. Looking forward to seeing all your 'Goldens Wearing Clothes'!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The November photo contest is now open!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congratulations LeMaster...can't wait to see all the golden s in their clothes!!!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Somedoggy was not a happy camper ...!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hey all, LeMaster has picked a FUN theme, post pictures of your Goldens wearing clothes.

I know there's a lot of Sports Fans on here, show us your Goldens showing their support for their Favorite teams or any other pictures you have with them wearing clothing items.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Despite being definitively beaten by the Bears as siri put it. Once a Buffalo Bills fan always a Bills fan.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Show us your 'Goldens Wearing Clothes', I'd especially love to see your puppies in pj's if anyone has any photos!!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's Honey sporting a blue flannel shirt while checking out Mike's cup of coffee.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh how sweet everyone looks!!!! Here's Neeko sporting his Christmas Sweater....Not ELIGIBLE!!!! BUT Wanted to participate!!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

We are all huge Patriot fans in this household - Penny included!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dressed for snow plowing  many years ago.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying the Great entries, hope to see many more!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Dory the Pineapple!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Kalhayd said:


> Dory the Pineapple!


Dory, you are soooooo cute! Even as a pineapple! Love, Seamus


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Honey dressed for Halloween


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a quick note, some of you may be seeing 2 identical photos in Otis-Agnes post. (I only see one) It's a little quirk, nothing to worry about as long as we all get to see the entry.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Another weekend coming up, maybe you can post a pic of your Golden Wearing Clothes!
Post a picture of your golden dressed up, this could be for the holidays, for the weather or just for fun. 
Entries will be accepted until Friday, November 23rd. Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This one is just for fun as it is our Great Pyrenees, Sir Moose for Halloween. I always have to smile at this picture, and just thought it might make someone else smile...especially if you know much about Pyrs


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sir Moose is such a handsome dude!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

This is how I found Luna one morning when I got out of the shower :surprise: She had managed to put on my "granny panties" !!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

LynnC said:


> This is how I found Luna one morning when I got out of the shower :surprise: She had managed to put on my "granny panties" !!!



and she looks very proud of herself!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for this month's contest....Goldens Wearing Clothes!

Post a picture of your golden dressed up, this could be for the holidays, for the weather or just for fun. 

*Entries will be accepted until Friday, November 23rd.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying the great entries, hope to see lots more!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Enjoying the great entries, hope to see lots more!


Me too, all the photos are fabulous!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Me too, all the photos are fabulous!.



...and I'd love to see more!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

just a reminder...The theme for this month's contest....Goldens Wearing Clothes!

Post a picture of your golden dressed up, this could be for the holidays, for the weather or just for fun. 

*Entries will be accepted until Friday, November 23rd.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope we get more pics of goldens dressed up before the contest closes on Friday, November 23rd.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

LynnC said:


> This is how I found Luna one morning when I got out of the shower :surprise: She had managed to put on my "granny panties" !!!


Absolutely love it!!!! Made my day!!!!1:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Six days left to enter a pic of your golden dressed up.


This isn't an entry, just for fun. My snow removal buddy, Honey.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is great, does she have matching fur trimmed boots?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This is great, does she have matching fur trimmed boots?



Hahaha, I tried to make her stand in my fur trimmed boots but she thought the hat and scarf were enough!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> Hahaha, I tried to make her stand in my fur trimmed boots but she thought the hat and scarf were enough!


I'm seeing a lot of really cute ones online.....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you enter a photo of your golden wearing clothes? the Contest closes on Nov 23rd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Have you enter a photo of your golden wearing clothes? the Contest closes on Nov 23rd.



bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There's still time to submit an entry for the November Photo Contest, Friday is the last day, don't miss out. 



> Le Master has picked the theme for this month's contest....Goldens Wearing Clothes!
> 
> Post a picture of your golden dressed up, this could be for the holidays, for the weather or just for fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> There's still time to submit an entry for the November Photo Contest, Friday is the last day, don't miss out.



I hope more members share pics of their goldens dressed up!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> I hope more members share pics of their goldens dressed up!



Bumping up...:smile2:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

A very old photo of Mr B in his jogging hoodie!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Contest Update..*.Entries will be accepted until Monday November 26th* in order to give members a little extra time to enter a pic. 

Hope this helps get more entries for the contest.



This month's contest is Goldens Wearing Clothes!
Post a picture of your golden dressed up, this could be for the holidays, for the weather or just for fun. 
Entries will be accepted until Friday, November 23rd. Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Contest Update..*.Entries will be accepted until Monday November 26th* in order to give members a little extra time to enter a pic.
> 
> Hope this helps get more entries for the contest.
> 
> ...



We extended the deadline for entries!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The entry deadline for the November Photo Contest has been extended to _*Monday, November 26th.* _


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The entry deadline for the November Photo Contest has been extended to _*Monday, November 26th.* _


Hoing to see lots more of your Goldens In Clothes"!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

A few days have been added to the contest, hoping to see a few more pics!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Monday, November 26th is the LAST DAY to submit a picture in the November Photo Contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest deadline has been extended to Monday, November 26th to submit a picture in the November Photo Contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Monday, November 26th is the LAST DAY to submit a picture in the November Photo Contest.



this is the last couple of days to submit a photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up, just 1 day left.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tomorrow -Monday is your last day to submit a picture in the November Photo Contest. 




> Le Master has picked the theme for this month's contest....Goldens Wearing Clothes!
> 
> Post a picture of your golden dressed up, this could be for the holidays, for the weather or just for fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest will close this afternoon.


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

I may be too late?


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

/Users/patricemcnaughton/Desktop/IMG_7631 2.jpg


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wearing team jerseys to keep warm...


----------



## TheLittleDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

I hope it is not too late! Duke with his oversized jacket!










Editing this just to ask, I've noticed my picture is bigger than the others. Should I edit it and upload a smaller version? I couldn't find the rules of the contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close in about 1/2 an hour!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The rules are a 'Sticky' at the beginning of the Golden Retriever Contest, Rules For The New Monthly Golden Retriever Photo Contest. 



Rule # 2: Please submit full-sized, untrimmed photos as an attachment to your message. This will reduce the work load of the contest administrator, since the forum automatically resizes attachments to 800x600. Untrimmed photos will also encourage consideration of backgrounds and scenery on the part of the photographer. *A full size photo will be approximately 1024x768. The forum limits a photo attachment size to 1.43 MB.*


----------

